# 3 year old dog wont stop peeing in the house - need help please



## Surr3nd3r (Sep 16, 2011)

We have a rescued boxer who we think is around 3 years old. We have had her for 2 years now and have tried every training exercise we can find to train her to urinate outdoors. She goes on and off with her training, she wont pee in the house for 3 months then for a month she will pee every other day. I think it is submissive peeing but after further research she doesnt do it at any of the times people say dogs usually submissive pee at. She honestly will urinate randomly with people around or not. A friend has brought up the fact that since she is a rescue dog and was mistreated terribly before we got her that maybe thats playing a big roll in it. I have no clue since i am no dog expert. I am just at the end of ideas to even try after 2 years of trying to train her/get her to stop submissive peeing. I just dont know what to do the veterinarian is telling me the same answers i get off the internet and nothing seems to work. Any suggestions would greatly help and i would appreciate it greatly. If you need any more information i would be glad to answer any questions. Thank you very much ahead of time for your time and effort i greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Yes more details would be helpful. Is there any pattern to when or where this happens? Time of day, day of the week etc. What methods have you tried exactly and how long did you try them for? Are there any other behaviours that she has exhibited, aside from the urination that may be anxious or fearful? What is her usual.exercise and training like?


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Is she crate trained? If so, does she pee in the crate? If not, then use the crate and go back to housebreaking 101 - treat her like a baby puppy, use the crate when she's not being watched or hasn't just gone in the last 15 minutes. Submissive peeing is usually where they will pee when greeting or excited mainly. If she's just going because she has to go....

Lana


----------



## Surr3nd3r (Sep 16, 2011)

well after more research/talking to people it seems the general consensus is that its going to be a problem her whole life we will just have to manage.... thank you for the help anyways i will continue trying things to see if i can get a breakthrough.... and it is definitely submissive peeing but i wasnt very clear on it in my post according to our vet it is under the "anxiety" form of submissive peeing... but the thing that doesnt make sense to me is she does it so randomly and never at specific times of loud argumentative voices in the house or anything of that sorts so its just so hard to predict therefore it seems that it is going to be impossible to ever fully correct....


----------



## Surr3nd3r (Sep 16, 2011)

o and she is crate trained and does not pee in the crate... also no she doesnt go just because she has to go.... ive had times i am out with them for 2 hours in the backyard she urinates 2 times comes inside and pees in the house again... or after walks etc... it really is random at all different kinds of times...


----------

